# Widow's Visa To The USA



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Two people that we know married Filipina women and later died. After the husbands death, the wives filed for what I think is called a *"widow's visa"* and they were approved.
In other words, these widows were entitled to immigrate to the US by virtue of their legal marriage to an American citizen.

Now unfortunately I'm not going to live forever even though I love living here in the islands. After my eventual demise I would like my wife to take advantage of this visa type.

I'm wondering if anyone has any information or experience with this type visa. I'd like to know if there is anything that I can do while still living to make it easier for my wife to be able to do this and any other available information as I am seeing nothing on the
US Embassy website.


Thanks In Advance


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

https://www.uscis.gov/greencard/widower


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Crawford said:


> https://www.uscis.gov/greencard/widower


Hi Crawford,

This looks like exactly what will be needed. Appears as something complex and I'll have to get assistance on it to make sure my wife doesn't have problems. Will give the VFW a try as they will probably have a good idea on how to proceed.

Thank You Again


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I guess I do not follow why a widower who is living in the Philippines now with their spouse would want to move to the US upon the other spouses death. Seems like if they wanted to go to the US they would do it now while they both are still alive.

Would they have the finances to live there?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Zep said:


> I guess I do not follow why a widower who is living in the Philippines now with their spouse would want to move to the US upon the other spouses death. Seems like if they wanted to go to the US they would do it now while they both are still alive.
> 
> Would they have the finances to live there?


Good question.... if you look at the application forms there does not appear to be anywhere it asks what financial resources the applicant has; nor do they ask for financial resources of sponsor (if there is one).

Looks like this 'special category' does not need any finances to support themselves when applying !!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Sounds like all the MMMMs are worth more dead than alive.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Zep said:


> I guess I do not follow why a widower who is living in the Philippines now with their spouse would want to move to the US upon the other spouses death. Seems like if they wanted to go to the US they would do it now while they both are still alive.
> 
> Would they have the finances to live there?


Different circumstances for each family probably. For us, we opted to stay living here in the islands by mainly my choice. 

In most cases women outlive men. If that holds true then my wife will outlive me by a good number of years probably. So that got me to thinking; my wife has family in the States and after I'm gone she might like to live there and experience a different life than if she were to remain here. Thus my interest in and determination to try and provide help to that end while I am still living. Should not be too difficult and it is the right thing to do in at least giving her the option in the future.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Sounds like all the MMMMs are worth more dead than alive.


That can be true especially in a country such as the Philippines. For those that drift into and out of relationships or marry here on a moments notice life can be risky.
If you want to marry well, inquire well and take the time to develop a lasting relationship before marriage. No one would wish a bad marriage on anyone. But where do we think ‘good marriages’ come from? They don't spring full-blown from the head of Zeus any more than does a good education, or a good symphony. Why should a marriage require fewer tears and less toil and shabbier commitment than your job or your clothes or your car? Yet some of you will spend less time on the quality and substance and purpose of your marriage—the highest, holiest, culminating covenant you make in this world than you will in maintaining your car. In our home countries that can cost us greatly in hurt, heartache, and divorce. Here in this beautiful but 3rd world country; to marry wrong can cost a life! It just pays to be careful.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it just me or do others read this as a widow of a US citizen will have an easier time getting a green card than the spouse of one?

I also note that this is the same form as Afghan translators who worked for the US government use. I have helped several Afghan nationals who worked as translators for the US government, all of whom who had threats against them and as far as I know not one has actually entered the US this way.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Is it just me or do others read this as a widow of a US citizen will have an easier time getting a green card than the spouse of one?
> 
> I also note that this is the same form as Afghan translators who worked for the US government use. I have helped several Afghan nationals who worked as translators for the US government, all of whom who had threats against them and as far as I know not one has actually entered the US this way.


I think that anyone who enters the US legally with the right kind of visa would be on equal ground in getting the green card and citizenship. Although I have not got into the process for my wife yet I do think that a widow of a US citizen would most likely get first priority on the right to work as it would be badly needed and a means to keep the widow off of the welfare rolls.

As I said, we know of at least two widows from good marriages here that have applied for and quickly approved for the visa. Another lady we know personally decided to stay here in the philippines for a time after her American husband died three years ago. Now that her youngest is about 7yrs old and with an aunt for the short term she is going to the US. Took about 90 days and she will be flying to San Francisco next month (September). She and her deceased husband have been friends of ours for years so I know this is legit.

I made the original post mainly because I want to get everything possible done for my wife now so that when the time comes it will be one less thing for her to worry about--if she decides to go.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> I think that anyone who enters the US legally with the right kind of visa would be on equal ground in getting the green card and citizenship. Although I have not got into the process for my wife yet I do think that a widow of a US citizen would most likely get first priority on the right to work as it would be badly needed and a means to keep the widow off of the welfare rolls.
> 
> As I said, we know of at least two widows from good marriages here that have applied for and quickly approved for the visa. Another lady we know personally decided to stay here in the philippines for a time after her American husband died three years ago. Now that her youngest is about 7yrs old and with an aunt for the short term she is going to the US. Took about 90 days and she will be flying to San Francisco next month (September). She and her deceased husband have been friends of ours for years so I know this is legit.
> 
> I made the original post mainly because I want to get everything possible done for my wife now so that when the time comes it will be one less thing for her to worry about--if she decides to go.


It's heartening that you care about your wife after you depart, many expats don't seem to give a dam and the wife is pretty much cut off at his death.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> I think that anyone who enters the US legally with the right kind of visa would be on equal ground in getting the green card and citizenship. .....



Not that I really follow US immigration rules that much but I do have an American friend, married to a Thai woman who cannot get her a visitor visa for some reason. What he has told me is that during the interview she is asked a lot of questions about his cousin who has a very similar name. Questions about military service, my friend was never in the military but the cousin is in the Navy. About places the cousin has lived but not about where my friend has lived etc.

If he died then she would have an easier time of entering the US than she is having while he is still alive.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Not that I really follow US immigration rules that much but I do have an American friend, married to a Thai woman who cannot get her a visitor visa for some reason. What he has told me is that during the interview she is asked a lot of questions about his cousin who has a very similar name. Questions about military service, my friend was never in the military but the cousin is in the Navy. About places the cousin has lived but not about where my friend has lived etc.
> 
> If he died then she would have an easier time of entering the US than she is having while he is still alive.


In most all cases for any type visa, the workers (interviewer) will ask only several common knowledge type questions. Questions asked are not on a list of questions. Just whatever happens to come to the mind of the interviewer. Depending on the answers the interviewer has the latitude to ask as many additional questions as needed. Our friend here in our area was asked only five or six simple questions in an interview that lasted less than ten minutes. Efficient.

I don't think it is any easier going to the US when the husband is deceased that when he was alive. It does appear to be much faster though turning around two years into just several months. In my opinion that is a good thing as her income may have ended with the death of the husband. As long as the surviving foreign spouse has that right to go to and live in the US, getting it done quickly is a big plus and would hope that my wife can make to move quickly if she decided that is what she wants.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> It's heartening that you care about your wife after you depart, many expats don't seem to give a dam and the wife is pretty much cut off at his death.


My wife and I just celebrated our fifteenth wedding anniversary less than one week ago. My wife along with our children are my whole life and that love and caring does not end at the grave. How uncaring, how short sighted one would have to be to not want the very best for ones spouse no matter what. Love is a fragile thing, and some elements in life can try to break it. Much damage can be done if we are not in tender hands, caring hands. To give ourselves totally to another person, as we do in marriage, is the most trusting step we take in any human relationship. That trust must needs be complete and eternal or the marriage would have meant nothing at all in the first place. Only thing I would change if possible would to have found and married her years sooner.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well said Gene, a good and inspiring man you are. We can all take a lesson from your words, heartfelt and sincere.
I agree that I would have loved to have met Bengie 10 years earlier but meet we did when the time was ripe and 7 years on our commitment continues to blossom.
Take care Mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Well said Gene, a good and inspiring man you are. We can all take a lesson from your words, heartfelt and sincere.
> I agree that I would have loved to have met Bengie 10 years earlier but meet we did when the time was ripe and 7 years on our commitment continues to blossom.
> Take care Mate.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Howdy Steve,

Thanks for your kind words. I just think that a spouse is or should be entitled to the same love, care, and consideration in death as is life.
Yep it seems we end up meeting the right one later in life than we would have liked. Perhaps it is a reward of sorts or more likely that we have finally developed a reasonable sense of logic and good judgment.

How are the two of you doing? Hope you're okay and getting all the 
last minute details sorted before the move.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> I don't think it is any easier going to the US when the husband is deceased that when he was alive. *It does appear to be much faster though turning around two years into just several months.*


I don't think it takes as long as it used to for approval of your wife. My friend did it a few years ago and it only took 3 months from application to approval. If there are kids it might take longer.

And there is a K3 visa that allows the wife to come while the permanent residence is being approved:

https://www.uscis.gov/family/family-us-citizens/k-3k-4-nonimmigrant-visas

Note the last sentence: *However, because USCIS now takes less time to adjudicate the Form I-130, the current need for K-3 and K-4 visas is rare.*

I have been toying with the idea of moving my family to the U.S. in the future, but I don't think I can do it due to health care costs in the U.S.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I don't think it takes as long as it used to for approval of your wife. My friend did it a few years ago and it only took 3 months from application to approval. If there are kids it might take longer.
> 
> And there is a K3 visa that allows the wife to come while the permanent residence is being approved:
> 
> ...


My wife and I went to the US Embassy outreach on 21 Sept at the Royce Hotel inside of Clark. This was the first time I had been to one of these outreach programs and was very impressed at how well organized and operated it was.
For my wife to obtain the widow's visa allowing her in immigrate to the US is available for her when the time comes. We got all the needed paperwork from US Immigration services. They told us that it would take three months or less from time of application till she can leave for the US. Very comforting to have that information etc and glad it will go smoothly for her if or when she decides to make the move.


----------

